
Amazon Removes Products Featuring Nazi Symbols - draenei
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/02/technology/amazon-removes-nazi-supremacist.html
======
cmurf
Seems like a good idea, but maybe it's better for a big company like Amazon
with really good record keeping and both IP and shipment tracking to know
who's buying this stuff. Just in case something more sinister happens that
points to criminal activity, for example the Order.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Order_(white_supremacist_g...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Order_\(white_supremacist_group\))

Brinks armored car heist in 1984, some of the money finding it's way into
various Nazi groups with the express purpose over overthrowing the government,
and who had a Denver journalist assassinated on his driveway.

